# McKinley Woods Bridge



## mindfloodz (May 18, 2011)

I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.







Took a couple of others, but I didn't find them quite as impressive. Here they are:






Couldn't decide between B&W or Color:


----------



## Bynx (May 18, 2011)

Nice job. The green looks normal. Nice to see for a change from others nuclear oversaturation.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

Cropped out some of the sky to put more focus on the bridge:


----------



## Light Guru (May 19, 2011)

Bynx said:


> The green looks normal. Nice to see for a change from others nuclear oversaturation.


 
I disagree, the greens don't look normal, and they seem over saturated.

HDR is best to ether make the image look more natural, or vary surreal. And to me these images don't look natural and yet also don't look surreal enough.


----------



## K8-90 (May 19, 2011)

^agreed


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

Why can't they be in between natural and surreal? Also, Where do you get your information on what HDR is suppose to be? If they don't look natural and they don't look surreal, then what do they look like? impressionistic, abstract? LOL w/e man

Here is the actual definition:  *high dynamic range imaging* (*HDRI* or just *HDR*) is a set of techniques that allow a greater dynamic range of luminance  between the lightest and darkest areas of an image than current  standard digital imaging techniques or photographic methods. This wide  dynamic range allows HDR images to more accurately represent the range  of intensity levels found in real scenes, ranging from direct sunlight  to faint starlight.[1] The two main sources of HDR imagery are computer renderings and merging of multiple photographs, the latter of which in turn are individually referred to as low-dynamic-range (LDR)[2] or standard-dynamic-range (SDR)[3] photographs.
Tone-mapping  techniques, which reduce overall contrast to facilitate display of HDR  images on devices with lower dynamic range, can be applied to produce  images with preserved or exaggerated local contrast for artistic effect.


I feel I've captured the full dynamic range of the scene, therefore accomplishing my goal.


----------



## Bynx (May 19, 2011)

A good HDR image is going to look different than any single exposured image. I can understand that you see something different. But to say the green doesnt look one way or the other doesnt make sense. For that critical impression, it could easily be altered from monitor to monitor. On my monitor the green looks just fine. A very slight saturation of colors, but IMO thats ok. I like em.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Bynx


----------



## Over Exposed (May 19, 2011)

Hmmm, to me these images are on the more tasteful side of surreal. Anymore "surreal" and I think you would be entering into the over baked realm full of bastard unicorns and halo's (Yeah yeah, I have no idea it just came out).  

I'm sure mindfloodz would value and appreciate something a bit more constructive light guru 

BTW, I think the crop is better MF.


----------



## Light Guru (May 19, 2011)

I know what HDR means.  Im am simply stating personal opinion.  When you post photos on the forum you open them for comments and critique.  It seems like you are posting them because you want others to simply tell you that your photos are good.  All I did was state my opinion and you get all defensive.  Seeing as someone else agreed with my comment, Im not the only one who feels that way.


----------



## memento (May 19, 2011)

too much purple in the first one.. on MY screen.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

When diarrhea comes out of your mouth you should expect to wipe it. I came with the toilet paper. Yeah, I don't mind a C&C and I retorted with my opinion of your C&C. I am entitled to my opinion just as you are. I felt it was BS and called you on it. Plain and simple. As far as K8 agreeing with you, "Two wrongs don't make a right", LOL

@ memento - I agree, it does have a purple look to it, but it doesn't look like that before I upload it to Photobucket. Weird huh?


----------



## Light Guru (May 19, 2011)

Chill out man, Your reacting as if I'm attacking you, I am not.  Im simply stating my opinion on a picture.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

It's cool bro


----------



## lyonsroar (May 19, 2011)

Light Guru said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > The green looks normal. Nice to see for a change from others nuclear oversaturation.
> ...



While I agree the greens don't look natural, I have to ask who are you to say what  "HDR is best" for?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 19, 2011)

mindfloodz said:


> It's cool bro


 
Really? I don't think so. You are acting as if you don't want the C&C you asked for.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

I really don't care to be honest with you. Also, when did I ask for C&C? Quote me! I'm just sharing with my friends on here. I could give 2 sh!t's if I get C&C. So if you don't think it's cool, then don't look at my stuff! Mind your own business, Cuz no one asked you


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 19, 2011)

Nice captures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Jeweler, Always a pleasure


----------

